# lowering springs for b12



## FlippyBoy (May 23, 2003)

i want to get new suspension for my b12. ive pretty much decided on kyb gr2 struts but i dont know what springs to get. im deciding between sprint springs that will lower the car 2 inches and h&r springs that will lower it about 1.5 inches. i want good handling, but i also want it to be practical. this is my daily driver. how many of you have lowered your car? what springs and struts did you use? how is the ride?


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

i used sprint springs on my b12 with brand new oem struts. the ride was fine to me but i never intended to autox with it so this set up suits me fine


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

Have you thought about Intrax? I'm not a big spring buff, but i think they give you about 1.7" drop and they make 'm for a B12.


----------



## FlippyBoy (May 23, 2003)

AVERAGE said:


> i used sprint springs on my b12 with brand new oem struts. the ride was fine to me but i never intended to autox with it so this set up suits me fine


are yours the one that drops the car 2 inches?


----------



## Silvia1320 (Feb 23, 2003)

i picked up some eibach sportlines on ebay for cheap and they give me a great ride and make the car look badass too. i'll try and get some pics posted for you to see. oh ya i used tokico hp shocks and they work great.


----------



## racingnismo (May 4, 2003)

I have Intrax springs. They are the 1.75 inch drop. I am using them with the stock, 15 year old SHOT shocks. So the ride is a little squeshy, but still much better than stock. I need to get new shocks too.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

FlippyBoy said:


> are yours the one that drops the car 2 inches?


yep


----------



## FlippyBoy (May 23, 2003)

can anybody post pics of their lowered sentra? im considering the 2" drop, but i really wanna know how its gonna look before i get them. thanks in advance!


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

FlippyBoy said:


> can anybody post pics of their lowered sentra? im considering the 2" drop, but i really wanna know how its gonna look before i get them. thanks in advance!


u will definetly be able to notice the difference. u wont be scraping or anything like that but with a xenon kit , boy will u notice! :cheers:


----------



## FlippyBoy (May 23, 2003)

just a few more questions: did you guys have any difficulty finding places that would allign your cars properly? did you install camber kits? i just wanna make sure i dont mess up my tires.

thanks!


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

never had any problems getting it alligned . but i did wind up replacing a strut mount. other than that, she was fine


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

and you can get camber adjustment bolts from H&R


----------

